# Help with Birthday Gift for a 3 year old.



## MichaelGao (May 9, 2011)

Im useless at these sort of things so any help is greatly appreciated.

The target is a girl, 3 years old as mentioned. I don't see her very often.

She likes singing, drawing, soft toys, toys in general, cartoon.. 

I was thinking of getting a good children's book, but thought might be more applicable in a another year or two.

So far, my only idea is a soft toy with a music box playing "Jesus loves me" : Lullaby Pal--Musical Plush Dog: CBD11989: Christianbook.com


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 9, 2011)

I have 5 daughters and from my experience you can never go wrong with a stuffed animal.


----------



## he beholds (May 9, 2011)

We like babydolls in our house.

We have this Amazon.com: Little Mommy Sweet As Me Doll in Pink Princess Outfit: Toys & Games
and
Amazon.com: Little Mommy Newborn Nursery Dolls - Yellow Stripe: Toys & Games
if you do an amazon search for "little mommy doll" a lot come up. Some talk, some crawl, etc. My daughter isn't crazy about the talking one.


----------



## Sarah (May 9, 2011)

3 is not too young for books! My 3-year-old nephew loves books.

Play-Doh is good, too.


----------



## Brother John (May 9, 2011)

You are always safe with gifts such as sidewalk chalk, play doh and other "crafty" toys. Little ones love to be creative and make a mess. 

You could get her a waterproof Bible Bardin Marsee Publishing


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 9, 2011)

Books are great. They're Gracie's favorite, and she's only 15 months. Sidewalk chalk was a good idea, too.


----------



## Dwimble (May 9, 2011)

If $30 isn't too much, then this B. Meowsic Keyboard is great! They sell it at Target. I have two girls...4 1/2 and 2 years old. They both love it.

If you want to go with something cheaper (or get more things for your money), then you might consider getting her some Crayola Color Wonder stuff. Those are really great too, and sold pretty much everywhere that has crayola stuff. Color Wonder markers are a fairly new product that are completely mess free. My oldest loves them and has been using them for the last couple of years. It is essentially a coloring book and some markers that look like regular markers, but only work in the Color Wonder coloring books or paper. Great invention! They are a little expensive for markers and coloring books, but again...mess free! Something parents appreciate.

And another option: Pillow Pets. They are popular now, and they are about $20 at Target, Walmart, Amazon, etc. Very cute! My daughter loves, loves, loves, hers. She uses it as her pillow on her bed and plays with it a lot, too. And they are washable, unlike just about every other stuffed animal there is. Well worth the $20.


----------



## MichaelGao (May 10, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks heaps guys!

I'm just thinking which of these toys will keep her entertained the longest. Wouldn't want something that gets boring and thrown aside too quickly.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 10, 2011)

MichaelGao said:


> Wouldn't want something that gets boring and thrown aside too quickly.




She's three---it's gonna happen!  But seriously, that depends on her temperament/personality more than anything.


----------



## au5t1n (May 10, 2011)

A pillow pet was a great suggestion.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 10, 2011)

R.C. Sproul's illustrated children's books look excellent.

The King Without a Shadow

The Prince's Poison Cup

The Priest with Dirty Clothes

The Lightlings


----------

